# Cobia running the beach



## spurrs and racks (Jul 1, 2014)

I have heard from a very reliable source that the Cobia are running down the beach. They have been seen and caught everyday for three weeks now. In late June and into July.
A #45 was caught on a clark spoon yesterday. Unbelieveable!

awesome!

S&R


----------



## copperheadmike (Jul 1, 2014)

What areas are people seeing them running the beaches?


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jul 1, 2014)

PC and Pensacola

Navarre Beach appears to be the hot spot.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 2, 2014)

spurrs and racks said:


> PC and Pensacola
> 
> Navarre Beach appears to be the hot spot.



never fished this area,is the there an area for some good surf fishing that you don't haft to fight the crowd?


----------



## nickel back (Jul 4, 2014)

well then.....


----------



## trial&error (Jul 4, 2014)

navarre beach is desolate except for the occasional nudist.


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 5, 2014)

nickel back said:


> never fished this area,is the there an area for some good surf fishing that you don't haft to fight the crowd?



Yes,that's where the local folks fish.The fishing is no better or worse but it's not crowded.


----------



## nickel back (Jul 7, 2014)

trial&error said:


> navarre beach is desolate except for the occasional nudist.





Bpruitt said:


> Yes,that's where the local folks fish.The fishing is no better or worse but it's not crowded.



thanks for the info


----------



## ricky_45 (Aug 16, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Yes,that's where the local folks fish.The fishing is no better or worse but it's not crowded.



Sorry to differ but I fished a kayak charter 3 miles off Navarre and caught red snapper and mangrove snapper, a dolphin, and 10 kings in just a few hours.  The guide I fished with has several spots out there with tons of fish on them.


----------



## ProAngler (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm sure you are talking about JD. Th poster is right about Navarre being no differnt than pensacola or any other surronding area. the differnt is you went with a guide who only fishes non published spots. Plenty of guys do just as well out of oensacola beach that have private spots.


----------

